
Ask HN: Digital Business Cards - rootforce
Has anyone seen a good implementation of a digital business card? Something that allows you to quickly let someone know how best to reach you.
======
provlem
Do you mean something like this - [https://UserCV.com](https://UserCV.com)

It offers exactly what you are looking for.

Some example:-

\- usercv.usercv.com

\- codecanyon.usercv.com

you can explore other user's business card here -
[https://usercv.com/users](https://usercv.com/users)

Do you need something like above?

~~~
rootforce
Awesome, thanks.

